# How long will it take my period to return?



## Vixxen (Jun 12, 2004)

I just stopped nursing my almost 11 mo dd b/c my milk dried up due to me going off domperidone. I haven't had a period since I had her and I'm wondering how long it will take to get it to come back? I would like to get preggo again at the end of 2005 so i hope my fertility comes back soon.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

After weaning, women usual resume their cycles anywhere from 2 weeks til O or a couple months. Unless there's some other underlying issue, I'd imagine you'd see AF most likely within 30 days from now. Best wishes!


----------

